# Saved from Home Invasion



## KoutsKC

My male and female GSDs, Koda and Sadie, never ever bark. Not ever at other people or other dogs. A few nights ago they started barking and growling viciously at 2am. I knew immediately something was wrong. Someone was shining lights in our windows and my Boyfriend saw someone walking in the back yard. I called 911 immediately. He ran and was not located. Later at 4am they started back up again. I called again and they couldn't locate him. He had left a dog collar with tags of a stolen dog at our front door. Had they not woken us up, I wouldn't have known to call 911 and no one could say what would have happened. I've always wondered if they would actually defend me, and I couldn't be more proud and thankful for my fur babies.


----------



## Ellimaybel

Yay! Good job Koda and Sadie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronhorseRomo

That's really good news that nothing happened. Sucks that the bad guy got away. 
I would never expect or rely on my dogs to protect me or my family. Dogs can be unpredictable without proper training. We live in Texas. Texas is a very 2A friendly state. We take full advantage of that freedom we have. With that being said; guns aren't for everyone. However, better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. 
Just my 2cents. 
Glad y'all are ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoutsKC

Oh we are fully loaded at home. I sleep with a gun on my night stand. I had it ready with my finger on the trigger. So glad I didn't have to use it. I kept thinking I wasn't ready to shoot someone. We now keep the shot gun next to the bed as well.


----------



## Pirates Lair

Your dogs did a great job of scaring off a potential thief, but..... they did not save you from a Home Invasion.

Home Invasions are very violent and a barking dog will not deter it.

Kim


----------



## KoutsKC

Here's a pic of my two heroes.

Imgur


----------



## KoutsKC

What we found out is that this crazy guy stole our neighbor's dog. She accused him of it and got very mad and started harassing her. Hes also a known thief. He came back after the police searched the area and placed her stolen dog's collar on our front porch. He apparently must have put her address into GPS and it brought him here as that's what happens when you put her address in. I can't believe someone is so stupid as to not remember what house it was, or so brazen to return after the police came. He still hasn't been arrested, so I'm hoping he doesn't return.


----------



## selzer

The dogs did most likely save you from a home invasion. A home invasion is when someone comes into your home who hasn't been invited. Barking dogs will deter a lot of these people. They go away and find an easier target. 

That saves you from home invasion.

If the home is invaded, then the dog may or may not save you from robbery, burglary, assault, whatever. But as your home was not invaded, the guy did not invade it and you were saved from a home invasion. How cool is that?

But maybe this guy just wanted to show you that he did indeed take your dog and is giving back the collar as a vicious bit of communication, thinking that you are your neighbor. In that case he may never have intended to invade your home. 

But, if he is out stealing dogs, what is he doing with them. Did he want a dog, or is he selling dogs as bait dogs or laboratory dogs, or is he killing dogs as part of some sick/torture/evil stuff? If you think that might be the case, it may be time to batten down the hatches so to speak. Put in a security system and maybe have an argument at hand. Because someone like that might be back since he knows you have more dogs.


----------



## newlie

Pirates Lair said:


> Your dogs did a great job of scaring off a potential thief, but..... they did not save you from a Home Invasion.
> 
> Home Invasions are very violent and a barking dog will not deter it.
> 
> Kim


I think you are right that there are a few criminals that a barking dog will not deter. But on the other side, there are those who might just try breaking in to steal and then end up doing more than that once they get in. Some years ago, when a girlfriend and I had a ground floor apartment, someone broke in with us in the house asleep. The next morning, we saw some things were missing and then noticed where a window that had been pried open with a crowbar. The police came and the cop told us that it was lucky we didn't awaken and come out to see what was going on because even someone who is not intending bodily harm might lash out if they are startled while in the process of committing a crime.

Needless to say, it gave my girlfriend and I the creeps that somebody might have been standing there looking down at us while we were asleep. Neither of us had a dog at the time and the cop recommended that we get one. Anyway, the best protection is to do everything you can to keep the criminals on the outside: doors and windows locked, signs in front and back that advertise you have a German Shepherd, the shepherd barking and growling if they decide to make the attempt and watchful neighbors should do the trick in most cases. If all that fails, there is always the gun.


----------



## KoutsKC

KoutsKC said:


> My male and female GSDs, Koda and Sadie, never ever bark. Not ever at other people or other dogs. A few nights ago they started barking and growling viciously at 2am. I knew immediately something was wrong. Someone was shining lights in our windows and my Boyfriend saw someone walking in the back yard. I called 911 immediately. He ran and was not located. Later at 4am they started back up again. I called again and they couldn't locate him. He had left a dog collar with tags of a stolen dog at our front door. Had they not woken us up, I wouldn't have known to call 911 and no one could say what would have happened. I've always wondered if they would actually defend me, and I couldn't be more proud and thankful for my fur babies.





selzer said:


> The dogs did most likely save you from a home invasion. A home invasion is when someone comes into your home who hasn't been invited. Barking dogs will deter a lot of these people. They go away and find an easier target.
> 
> That saves you from home invasion.
> 
> If the home is invaded, then the dog may or may not save you from robbery, burglary, assault, whatever. But as your home was not invaded, the guy did not invade it and you were saved from a home invasion. How cool is that?
> 
> But maybe this guy just wanted to show you that he did indeed take your dog and is giving back the collar as a vicious bit of communication, thinking that you are your neighbor. In that case he may never have intended to invade your home.
> 
> But, if he is out stealing dogs, what is he doing with them. Did he want a dog, or is he selling dogs as bait dogs or laboratory dogs, or is he killing dogs as part of some sick/torture/evil stuff? If you think that might be the case, it may be time to batten down the hatches so to speak. Put in a security system and maybe have an argument at hand. Because someone like that might be back since he knows you have more dogs.


Thank you. There have been many dogs stolen in this area. One was found in another community swimming in another person's pond. Right down the road is where the guy lives. The same red dodge has been seen before the dogs go missing, and this guy drives a red dodge. We think there is a theft and resale ring going on. The sheriff's office has been notified and we are on high alert. My dogs are never outside unsupervised. Our neighbors and I have gotten together and are helping keep watch on each other's homes. I do worry about them when I leave for work during the day. I wish we could afford a security system, but money is pretty tight right now as I am still in college. I do feel a lot safer living out in the woods knowing my dogs will bark of someone is outside.


----------



## KoutsKC

Also almost all the dogs stolen were super friendly and left alone outside. I'm hoping that since my dogs barked and growled pretty aggressively and were locked up inside he won't try and break in to get them. It seems the dog thefts were ones that were easily made.


----------



## lorihd

very scary; glad you are ok. having 2 shepherds would be a deterrent to most thieves. 
Seems this thief isn't playing with a full deck


----------



## astrovan2487

I'm so glad that no one in your house got hurt and that your dogs are such good watch dogs. Home invasions are no joke and occur a lot more often than people think. I survived a home invasion years ago (before I had a dog) because I had a gun, didn't need to fire it, just bringing it out was enough to scare them off and one of them even had a gun himself. It was traumatizing but god only knows what would have happened to me or my family if I had not had a gun. The police took about 20 mins to show up and the 3 criminals were never caught, this was in a very wealthy neighborhood just outside of DC. Sorry about the rant just cannot stress enough how important it is to think about these things before they happen. btw, one of my family at the time had two huskies that were in the backyard when they broke in, the huskies hid on the back porch the entire time. I would not depend on a dog for defense unless it was properly trained to do so.


----------



## KoutsKC

astrovan2487 said:


> I'm so glad that no one in your house got hurt and that your dogs are such good watch dogs. Home invasions are no joke and occur a lot more often than people think. I survived a home invasion years ago (before I had a dog) because I had a gun, didn't need to fire it, just bringing it out was enough to scare them off and one of them even had a gun himself. It was traumatizing but god only knows what would have happened to me or my family if I had not had a gun. The police took about 20 mins to show up and the 3 criminals were never caught, this was in a very wealthy neighborhood just outside of DC. Sorry about the rant just cannot stress enough how important it is to think about these things before they happen. btw, one of my family at the time had two huskies that were in the backyard when they broke in, the huskies hid on the back porch the entire time. I would not depend on a dog for defense unless it was properly trained to do so.


Thank you so much. We were absolutely terrified and frozen in our rooms. We couldn't see outside without him seeing us. In just so glad he was deterred from attempting to come in. I found out my kitchen window was unlocked for some reason and our dead bolt was broken. We were so very lucky.


----------



## Ellimaybel

I'm the girl that on my dog barking (viciously, reading his tones) I automatically pull the gun and am waiting at the front door with it in position in that case.... Most times I pull it and have it ready as I look outside. Gunther stops barking once I pick it up and look out the windows... reading my body language and signals I know.


----------



## Stonevintage

I rely on my GSD's thru the years for one thing. To alert me if they hear something "different" around my house and perimeter, specifically if it's dark out (tons of activity and distractions during daylight hours she has been trained to ignore). Then, it's up to me then on what happens next. I never take their warnings lightly. Even if it's nothing, I still get up and do the checks - turn on the lights and go thru a routine. If nothing else, it's reinforcement training that keeps them alerting thru the years. Normally, not more than 3-4 times per year. 

Summer, my 14 month old - has alerted 4 or 5 times to what I considered "false alarms". But not so false - they ended up being skunk, raccoon, cats. The ac's on and the scent blows in. I used these "natural" alerts to train her to late at night "people alerts only". Now she's a bit older and alerted at 2:30am last night.....(and man, I was tired) - but she made the little woof several times, then full warning barks and was looking straight at me then the front door, so I got up and made the circuit.

There were two guys in front of my house - just a little drunk - they had parked there to go drop 150 bucks or more on the restaurant across the alley. They normally close at 10 but will stay open if someone is spending the money. I took one look and told Summer "good girl" but "it's ok" and we went back to bed. A job well done - she's on her way to being the perfect companion for me 

*IMHO the GSD is outstanding in THIS - no other breed that I have ever encountered maintains this type of vigilance 24/7.*


----------



## truckola

A lot of thiefs and burglars rely on stealth, dogs are great sensors, and great alarms, no stealth with them around!


----------



## KoutsKC

Stonevintage said:


> I rely on my GSD's thru the years for one thing. To alert me if they hear something "different" around my house and perimeter, specifically if it's dark out (tons of activity and distractions during daylight hours she has been trained to ignore). Then, it's up to me then on what happens next. I never take their warnings lightly. Even if it's nothing, I still get up and do the checks - turn on the lights and go thru a routine. If nothing else, it's reinforcement training that keeps them alerting thru the years. Normally, not more than 3-4 times per year.
> 
> Summer, my 14 month old - has alerted 4 or 5 times to what I considered "false alarms". But not so false - they ended up being skunk, raccoon, cats. The ac's on and the scent blows in. I used these "natural" alerts to train her to late at night "people alerts only". Now she's a bit older and alerted at 2:30am last night.....(and man, I was tired) - but she made the little woof several times, then full warning barks and was looking straight at me then the front door, so I got up and made the circuit.
> 
> There were two guys in front of my house - just a little drunk - they had parked there to go drop 150 bucks or more on the restaurant across the alley. They normally close at 10 but will stay open if someone is spending the money. I took one look and told Summer "good girl" but "it's ok" and we went back to bed. A job well done - she's on her way to being the perfect companion for me
> 
> *IMHO the GSD is outstanding in THIS - no other breed that I have ever encountered maintains this type of vigilance 24/7.*


It amazes me because they never bark. The officers thought I was crazy for calling a second time with no proof anyone was there. I told them that they never ever bark, and for them to do so meant the prowler had to have returned. I actually decided to adopt GSDs because sometimes I'm alone in the country. Never really thought I would see a day where they served the purpose I originally adopted them for. They have integrated themselves into my family so much, they are more than just guard dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage

truckola said:


> A lot of thiefs and burglars rely on stealth, dogs are great sensors, and great alarms, no stealth with them around!


Absolutely! Most care if they get detected and are gone. I have the weirdest situation where I'm at. You remember the old stories about how the indians could hear something coming from far away if the put their ear to the ground?

Well, it's true! I have this old 4 poster bed and I don't know - it's aligned just right or something - If I put my head just right on the mattress - I can hear footsteps in my back yard - not the front yard, just the back. Only 4 or 5 times though, in the last 15 years, I have called the police for a look see because my dog alerted and I heard the footsteps thru my bed! I didn't tell them that though! Crazy, but if my dog alerts late at night, I automatically listen with my ear on the mattress to see if someone's in the backyard. It's like a darn telegraph!

I haven't moved the bed in 15 years - I like the microphone quality even if I dont understand it


----------



## Stonevintage

KoutsKC said:


> It amazes me because they never bark. The officers thought I was crazy for calling a second time with no proof anyone was there. I told them that they never ever bark, and for them to do so meant the prowler had to have returned. I actually decided to adopt GSDs because sometimes I'm alone in the country. Never really thought I would see a day where they served the purpose I originally adopted them for. They have integrated themselves into my family so much, they are more than just guard dogs.


Yea, it's amazing, the bond. My local officers are crazy for GSD's . Someone calls, says I think I may have a prowler, please do a drive by asap OR - my GSD thinks I have someone on my property - doubles the quickness of the response time lol!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Great job to your pups  

Very scary, also. We had someone break in when I was around 7 - we were celebrating my brother's birthday at my grandma's house. My dad was out of town racing. When we got home my mom saw one of her leather gloves on the floor in the hall by the garage ... she opened a closet door to find a bunch of her coats gone, then upstairs to her jewelry box, about $30,000 in good jewelry. She knew the person had to know what they were looking for, since her CZ and fake gems were still there. They slit the screen in a downstairs bathroom and pried the window up to get in. Never found who did it, a neighbor said they saw a suspicious woman dressed in black out in front of the house in early evening. We had an alarm system put in after that. 

When we moved to NC, a month or so after living there, someone tried to break in. I was downstairs, where my room was. I heard what sounded like someone jiggling the door handle to the outside door in the laundry room around 2am. Being 17, I barricaded my bedroom door with a chair under the handle. Next morning, my parents said that my mom saw someone with a flashlight walking around the backyard and on the deck, and they tried to open the sliding door, which had a dowel in the track for extra "security". My dad pulled his gun and went out back but no one was there by then. Alarm system got put in that week.

Now I have 2 dogs with deep barks that have made strangers think twice about coming to the door, including people who are there for fixing something or delivering something (though the Jehovahs Witnesses were NOT deterred the last 2 times, with a Rottie trying to jump through the window). If they bark in the middle of the night, we go on alert. So far it's only been once, and it was someone getting home late across the street. Our neighborhood is small & tucked back in a quiet area, but that has its pros and cons, which are the same!


----------



## Debanneball

Wow, that must have been scary, especially living in an wooded area. If they know who this person is, has he been picked up, or is he being 'watched'? Also, I have never fired a gun, can't imagine having one in my house, let alone having both a gun and shot gun in the bedroom... Very very brave of you!


----------



## Nikitta

Gads, that must have been scary. Good job fur babies! I have had someone try to steal my male Xerxes. I never let him out unsupervised again.


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Debanneball said:


> Wow, that must have been scary, especially living in an wooded area. If they know who this person is, has he been picked up, or is he being 'watched'? Also, I have never fired a gun, can't imagine having one in my house, let alone having both a gun and shot gun in the bedroom... Very very brave of you!



My wife used to feel the same way. I took her to a gun range and she realized there was nothing to fear. All it takes is a little time and training. No different than driving a car. Guns are only as good as the people who own them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyratemom

I rely on my girl to wake me up. I'll take care of the intruder if he gets in. I go to the range regularly, grew up with guns. My dad taught me about guns as a small kid and I never forgot. I keep a .357 next to my bed and shot gun under the bed. If my girl tells me I need to check something out at night I do. I protect her for warning me. We have never had a break in but neighbors have had things stolen like boat engines, electronics, etc from their boats. None of them had dogs. I taught my daughter as well. I've taken her to the range, taught her how to break down and put together the pistol I gave her, how to load and unload it, how to clean it, etc. Her second shot at the range was a bulls eye! I was so proud.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

pyratemom said:


> I rely on my girl to wake me up. I'll take care of the intruder if he gets in. I go to the range regularly, grew up with guns. My dad taught me about guns as a small kid and I never forgot. I keep a .357 next to my bed and shot gun under the bed. If my girl tells me I need to check something out at night I do. I protect her for warning me. We have never had a break in but neighbors have had things stolen like boat engines, electronics, etc from their boats. None of them had dogs. I taught my daughter as well. I've taken her to the range, taught her how to break down and put together the pistol I gave her, how to load and unload it, how to clean it, etc. Her second shot at the range was a bulls eye! I was so proud.


Me too. I am a single mom and we had a home invasion, story here http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/574225-has-anyone-been-saved-their-dog-2.html 

We now have an alarm, hard wired home phone (because the 911 operator couldn't hear me on the cell), outdoor spot lights, and several handguns. Both my son and I spend time at the shooting range regularly. 

Your home is your castle. Glad you are safe!!!!!


----------



## pyratemom

I wish more people would take precautions and not think their dog will automatically protect them. What if the person has a gun. The dog can't fight off a gun. I protect my dog so she can be my warning system. GSD's make great warnings! Glad there are other moms here that teach their children about guns.


----------



## KoutsKC

Debanneball said:


> Wow, that must have been scary, especially living in an wooded area. If they know who this person is, has he been picked up, or is he being 'watched'? Also, I have never fired a gun, can't imagine having one in my house, let alone having both a gun and shot gun in the bedroom... Very very brave of you!


Ok this might be a little long. The next morning I found a dog collar placed around a pipe behind a bush at my front door. It had a rabies tag attached to it. I called the sheriff's office and reported it. He came and talked to my neighbor to see if she heard anything. Well her dog was stolen a couple days ago and the collar that was placed belongs to her stolen dog. 

Her husband saw someone who was looking for stud service. After he contacted the guy looking for the service, the dog came up missing. That day the guy looking for service called and said they no longer needed it because they found another dog. The day the dog went missing a red dodge was seen creeping by their house. This guy drives a red dodge.

Well the guy got mad because they reported their missing dog to the police. He had been sending texts and putting crazy stuff on Facebook. That night is when someone was in my property and planted the collar. 

My neighbor told me if you put her house number into GPS, it will bring you straight to my house. We believe he went back to taunt her with the collar, and came to the wrong house, like the dumbass he is. 

There have been many dogs in this area go missing. All have seen a red dodge befor their dog was taken. One dog was recovered in Reklaw right next to where this guy lives.

All of this has been relayed to the police and no arrests have been made.

It is scary to me to think there is this drunk idiot running around thinking he went to the right house. He even came back at 4 am after the police were here. I had all the security lights turned on as well. 

I feel better having an idea who it was and what it was about. I know what vehicle to look for as well. 

TL;DR crazy dog theif tries to break into wrong house because he used GPS.


----------



## Jenny720

When your gsd is barking in the middle of the night let there be no doubt someone is lurking about. I remember growing up my friend had a german shepherd lab mix. She looked like rin tin tin. This dog had no special protection training and someone tried to break into their house and this dog attacked the person through the opened window waking everyone up in the house. The person ran and was not caught but never came around again. This dog helped save my friend a few times and she was not an aggressive dog in any way unless you were going to hurt her family. Have a alarm on the house will alert you if someone tries to break in when you are not home. Who knows what this guy is up to,


----------



## Nickyb

KoutsKC said:


> Oh we are fully loaded at home. I sleep with a gun on my night stand. I had it ready with my finger on the trigger. So glad I didn't have to use it. I kept thinking I wasn't ready to shoot someone. We now keep the shot gun next to the bed as well.


I hope your finger wasn't on the trigger.... TRIGGER DISCIPLINE!!! 

Glad the pups were a deterrent, may want to enroll in a protection class or two to see if they'll actually make the bite!


----------



## KoutsKC

Nickyb said:


> I hope your finger wasn't on the trigger.... TRIGGER DISCIPLINE!!!
> 
> Glad the pups were a deterrent, may want to enroll in a protection class or two to see if they'll actually make the bite!


I have a revolver, so the hammer wasn't cocked back yet. I meant to say I had my safety off and my finger near the trigger. Lol I was seeing it in my mind though.

As for the protection class that does sound interesting. I can't even get them to bark on command. Every time I try to do something to get them to bark they look at me like I'm nuts. We have sit, stay, lay down, and leave it. Lol their previous owners didn't work with them a lot, so in trying to play catch up with a 2 and 3 year old. Koda is learning fetch, and Sadie has learned to chase and keep. Lol

They are really smart dogs though. I forgot to fill the water bowl the other night and Sadie had jumped up to the sink and was trying to nudge it with her face.


----------



## Debanneball

KoutsKC said:


> ......Lol their previous owners didn't work with them a lot, so in trying to play catch up with a 2 and 3 year old. Koda is learning fetch, and Sadie has learned to chase and keep. Lol.....


Well, I think my boy has the 'chase and keep' down to an art! So, we play ball with 2 balls!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That's fantastic. Good job pups.


----------

